# Woolly Mammoth



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

The Woolly Mammoth in all his woolly glory:









This is the "I'm gonna getcha" stare. If you run, you will be chased! 









Duncan and Lucky playing. She plays for a few minutes and then his size is just too much for her!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Duncan is HUGE!!! That last picture definitely makes him look like a mammoth!!!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Duncan is HUGE!!! That last picture definitely makes him look like a mammoth!!!



Thats what I was going to say! He never looks huge in the other pictures I've seen but he definitely seems huge in that one!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

A snuggly wooly mammoth. More to love!!! Duncan is so darned cute, in a big way!! lol


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I'm thinking a saddle would fit nicely on him. I also think I'd refrain from running so as to not get squashed when he caught me. :wink: He is one good looking woolly beast!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I feel like the bigger a dog is, the more intimidated people feel. But not me, the bigger the better -- I wanna snuggle 'em all!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks all for the comments! 

It's hard to get a feel for size from just pictures. Here's another picture for comparison (not a good picture...lol). 
Duncan standing next to my 6 year old daughter:









And, I just had to share this one too (once again, sorry for the crappy picture....I call it a true action shot...lol). This is the new game they play since putting down the new wood floor. It's called "Pull the Kid". LOL. It's hysterical to watch. The kids just die laughing and Duncan loves it.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Good god, he's huge! I knew he was big, but I didn't realize he was ginormous! And woolly, indeed! Such a handsome guy, looks so full of personality. It's so plain to see that he adores your kids from the pics you post.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

LOL, awesome game...Yogi and my dad's Boxer Bull play that same game but it's Yogi being pulled around on the hardwoods and area rugs. We laugh at them all the time running thru the house with Yogi flying around.

Here I thought Great Danes were the huge one's...your boy goes right along with them. Put a saddle on that boy and let your kids ride him. 

I just want to rub my hands thru his hair! Gorgeous boy!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

minnieme said:


> I feel like the bigger a dog is, the more intimidated people feel. But not me, the bigger the better -- I wanna snuggle 'em all!!



I feel the same way! They are so adorable in all their lumbering ways  I am honesly more intimidated by small dogs.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Such a handsome fluffy boy!! I just love his face and his giant nose! He and Lucky are adorable together. 

Do you think he'd pull ME around the floor like that? That looks fun. Maybe I should teach Ania to bench press or something. You know, work up some strength so she can pull my a$$ around the house.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Richelle, if you giggle like my kids do, I'm sure he'd gladly pull you around. So practice your little kid giggle and I'll see you soon. :laugh:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh, I don't need giggling practice. I'm a champion giggler. Of course it probably sounds a _little_ less angelic than your kids' giggles... I'll work on it.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Very cute pics. Is lucky a purebred?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

AveryandAudrey said:


> Very cute pics. Is lucky a purebred?


Lucky is a gorgeous purebred Short Haired Pointer :wink:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow-- he is so impressive! 

Plus, one BIG dog... add in a giggly kid and....... watch the fun. Thanks- really made me smile


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Sara, Duncan is as handsome as ever!
But you don't post enough pictures of him!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

What a fluffy monkey! Looks like he gives the best cuddles ever!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

luvMyBRT said:


> This is the "I'm gonna getcha" stare. If you run, you will be chased!


Last night I literally dreamed I was running in a horse pasture with about 50 horses behind me and all I could think was that when I stopped running I was going to get squashed! I think it's Duncan's fault....:wink:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

AveryandAudrey said:


> Very cute pics. Is lucky a purebred?


Danemama is right. Lucky is a pure bred German Shorthair Pointer. Most GSPs don't have tails...I never had Lucky's docked....and I love it. 



Donna Little said:


> Last night I literally dreamed I was running in a horse pasture with about 50 horses behind me and all I could think was that when I stopped running I was going to get squashed! I think it's Duncan's fault....:wink:


LOL! This is too funny! You gotta keep running because the thundering hooves (or paws) are going to get you! :lol:


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm all for not docking too. They are cute either way. My mother grew up with one. It used to catch and kill rattle snakes!!! His name was Duke. I was asking if Lucky was purebred because he looks smaller than usual, but maybe your Duncan is just huge?


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

He's such a nice looking dog, and seems like such a good dog as well!


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow he is one big dog! He looks like a ton of fun to cuddle with though lol


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

AveryandAudrey said:


> I was asking if Lucky was purebred because he looks smaller than usual, but maybe your Duncan is just huge?


Well, it could be a bit of both. Lucky is about 45 pounds. Duncan is close to 100 pounds and a ton of hair. 

Duke sounds like he was an awesome dog!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh wow Duncan is a big terrier. I like the Kerry Blu terriers but I'm not really familiar with Duncan's breed at all. And ya Duke was awesome from the stories I've been told, and allll the maaannyy pictures I've seen. I think Pointers are beautiful, they are very rare around here where I live.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

luvMyBRT said:


> You gotta keep running because the thundering hooves (or paws) are going to get you! :lol:


HAHA!! Exactly!! Sounds like a stampede is comin' when Aspen runs too!! *sigh* I love BIG fluffy dogs...


----------

